
Fulfill: Safer, more cosmopolitan string interpolation - boulos
https://github.com/douglascrockford/fulfill
======
latchkey
This is a tiny bit of code, that offers a lot of functionality, including
claims of safety. It does not have a single automated test to prove anything.
=(

Sure, douglas is an amazing engineer, but how about teaching kids these days
about the importance of testing?

~~~
dvh
Also no demo of typical localisation gotchas like different suffixes for
different numbers in different languages.

------
pencilcode
More cosmopolitan?

~~~
Someone
_”a safer and more internationalizationable alternative to template string
interprepolation. […] It is more internationalizationable because the string
can come from a source other than a string literal in the same file. For
example, the string could come from a JSON bundle translation service.”_

